# نكت X نكت.........(48) نكتة



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*1**) *​* يوم مر عربجي على مصريه في الشارع و قال لها قوه قالت له جوه فين يا قليل الادب 

 (2) 
 مجموعة نمل يلعبون مباراة ومعهم صرصور ليه؟؟؟؟؟لاعب أجنبي 

 (3) 
 عجوز دخل عليها ولدها آخر الليل (على بالها تبي تهزئه) فقالت له :ماشا الله جاي متأخر لا وبعد ريحه البلوت فايحه 

 (4) 
 مرة واحد حب يغازل وحدة سمراء فقال لها شو يا كولا فقامت هي بالبصق عليه فقال لها وبتفور يا جميل 

 (5) 
 خكري دخل الجيش سأله الضابط: وش تسوي إذا واجهت العدو؟ رد عليه: ارمي سلاحي في وجهه وأقول له أكرهك… أكرهك 

 (6) 
 فيه خكري جاب له أبوه شريط إسلامي يبغاه يعقل!! جاله بعد أسبوع لقاه متحجب 

 (7) 
 سؤال: ما هو وجه الشبه بين الفياجرا ومكياج المرأة ؟ الجواب: كلها تبيض الوجه 

 (8) 
 هل تعرف من إخترع السلك النحاسى؟ إثنان من ا لبخلاء كانا يتنازعان على قرش 

 (9) 
 يقولون في نمله لونها ازرق ليش؟ واحد سكر على إصبعها الباب 

 (10) 
 واحد محشش قاعد و ضايق صدره شافه احد اصحابه و قال له :ايش فيك .قال :ياشيخ  اناضيعت مادري أنا مواعد وحده الساعه ثنتين أو ثنتين الساعه وحده 

 (11) 
 ابو بخيل راقد في المستشفى فجاه ولده لزيارته فوجد مكتوب على باب المستشفى ادفع فقال :بعدين ازوره 

 (12) 
 في خكري مات أبو جيرانهم فراح يعزي وفي وسط العزا مسك ولد المتوفي وقاله: يعني مافي أمل يرجع مرة ثانيه 

 (13) 
 ماهو وجة الشبة بين الخطوط السعودية (في رمضان)والقبر؟؟ كلهم ماتدخلهم الا بطلعة الروح 

 (14) 
 في قروي متزوج مدرسة لغة عربية و يوم قاموا الصباح قالت له: صباح الخير يا زوجي العزيز. قالها:يلعن أبو الانجليزي 

 (15) 
 فيه غنمه راحت المدرسه ، كتبوها تعهد ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عشان لا تجيب معاها صورة التيس مره ثانية 

 (16) 
 في قطو سكران وقال وهو يحاول التكلم : الله يلعنها هي نيو والا ميو 

 (17) 
 في مره نمله ترقص وهي خايفه لييييييش ؟؟؟؟؟؟ على شان الطقاقه تقول لها طيب طيب طيب طيب 

 (18) 
 مرة ثلاث حشاشين قال الاول وين حنا فيه قال الثاني بعد ساعة و الله ماأدري قال الثالث بعد ساعتين ياكثر كلامكم 

 (19) 
 فيه عجوز حوطيه شافت جني قالت بسم الله علي قال الجني من زينك 

 (20) 
 مره دجاجه باضت بيضه بدون قشر ليش؟ مستعمله شامبو ضد القشره 

 (21) 
 دفتر متقاعد ….ليش؟ أبو ستين 

 (22) 
 دفتر شايف نفسه …ليش؟ إنجليزي 

 (23) 
 دفتر يدور في الشوارع .. ليش؟ فاضي 

 (24) 
 دفتر يصيح .. ليش ؟ مسطر 

 (25) 
 دفتر بيروح النار .. ليش ؟ أبو وجهين 

 (26) 
 دفتر يدور دبلوماسي … ليش ؟ أبو سلك 

 (27) 
 في خروف صغير راح لعند أمه يركض قال ماما...ماما بدهم يدبحوني...قالت امه ..ي ي ي ي ي بعيد الشر… قال لها لا بعيد الأضحى 

 (28) 
 فيه خمس سكارى غرزت سيارتهم كل واحد راح ينسم كفرة بقي الخامس راح ينسم الأستبنة 

 (29) 
 عجوز راكبه ليموزين والسواق كان هندي..العجوز طقعت قام ضحك السواق ، قالت: وه…يعرف عربي 

 (30) 
 في نملة ، راحت المدرسة ، طارت عبايتها ، نادتها الابله و قالتلها : اعربي  كلمت الهوا فقالتلها النملة . فعل مضارع قليل الادب طير عباتي من دون سبب 

 (31) 
 في فيل كان يبي يتزوج نمله راح لامه مارضيت قامت النمله قالتله الحين ايش اسوي بالفيل اللي في بطني 

 (32) 
 فيه نملة حاطة يدها على رأسها وزعلانة .. ليه ؟؟ مضيعة بلنتي 

 (33) 
 في عربجي مات أبوه دفنه بالتشليح 

 (34) 
 قهوجي اشترى سيارة جديدة طلع كراسيها برة 

 (35) 
 قروي رايح يعالج في أمريكا، سأله الطبيب عن الوسم (الكوي) اللي على بطنه: what is this ???... قال القروي: ذس إز ... تش ... أح 

 (36) 
 في حشاش يلحقله وحده لييييش؟؟ عشان اسمها شمــه 

 (37) 
 ديـــــك زعلان على أبوه .. ليش ؟ ما خلاه يحلـــق مارينز 

 (39) 
 سياره كحيانه واقفه عند بيت مهجور لييييييييييش ؟؟؟ تبغي اتصير سيارة شبح 

 (40) 
 شو الفرق بين الكمبيوتر و الحفرة؟؟؟؟ الكمبيوتر: حاسب آلي أما الحفرة حاسب لا تطيح 

 (41) 
 مره فيل مواعد نمله على البحر......فجأه نقز الفيل في البحر ليش ؟ عشان اخو النمله شافهم 

 (42) 
 نمله ما تبي تركب الفيل على سيكلها ليشششش؟؟ علشان ما يلعب بالجرس 

 (43) 
 ليش الخـــــوال ما يطلعون في ايام المطر؟؟ عشان ما تطير الصبغة 

 (44) 
 قروي سألوه وش معنى حساس بالانجليزي قال "سنستيف" قالوا طيب وش معنى حشاش بالانجليزي قال " شنشتيف 

 (45) 
 مرة سفن اب و بيبسي تراهنوا منو يخض عمره أكثر...قام ال سفن اب و خض عمره بالقوووه.. ولما يه دور البيبسي خض عمره من الخاطر عشان يقول السفن اب اوووو عصب الخال 

 (46) 
 مرة راح صرصور للسوق و اشترى تلفزيون ... و لما شغلو شاف دعاية بفباف .... قال أف من أولها أفلام رعــــــــــــــــب 

 (47) 
 فيه واحد سأل هندي : أيش الفايدة من كثرة أكل الفلفل ؟ قاله : هذا فيه فيتامين أح 

 (48) 
 في واحد غبي عرف أن الشيطان شاطر راح يدرس معاه 
*​


----------



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> *1**) *​* يوم مر عربجي على مصريه في الشارع و قال لها قوه قالت له جوه فين يا قليل الادب
> 
> (2)
> مجموعة نمل يلعبون مباراة ومعهم صرصور ليه؟؟؟؟؟لاعب أجنبي
> ...


*منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول

*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​​*


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​​</b>


*شكرا" لك
ربنا يبركك
...................
*
بس مش حلوين اوي
ده رأيي​


----------



## scream man (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (2 ديسمبر 2011)

:fun_lol:


----------



## تومى تومى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (4 ديسمبر 2011)

تومى تومى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه


* شكـــرا" لك *
*  ربنا يبركـــك*
*  ........*​


----------



## MAJI (7 ديسمبر 2011)

نكت مضحكة جدا
تسلم ايديك


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

خكري دخل الجيش سأله الضابط: وش تسوي إذا واجهت العدو؟ رد عليه: ارمي سلاحي في وجهه وأقول له أكرهك… أكرهك 


هههههههههههههههههههه

جميله وماشية مع الاحداث شكرا​


----------



## scream man (9 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> خكري دخل الجيش سأله الضابط: وش تسوي إذا واجهت العدو؟ رد عليه: ارمي سلاحي في وجهه وأقول له أكرهك… أكرهك
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (9 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> نكت مضحكة جدا
> تسلم ايديك



* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (16 ديسمبر 2011)

:crazy_pil


----------

